
Facebook admits, for the 4th time, that it messed up its measurement metrics - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-admits-miscalculating-instant-articles-metrics-2016-12
======
malloreon
How much of the revenue from these mistakes is facebook going to return to the
advertisers?

------
fullshark
It makes sense that after catching the first mistake they'd find more due to
more diligently examining their metrics.

